# K-27 carry case



## Wayne Spence (Jan 15, 2008)

Due to the difficulty of separating the tender from the new Bachmann K-27 because of the tight fitting and difficult to get at multi-wire connecting plugs, I decided to build storage box’s to minimize disconnecting the tender.









 
The case has wheel grooves cut into the floor to guide the loco and a small wooden ramp was made to match the case floor to the track.









 
The front of the case opens to remove the K-27 by pulling on the front coupler and as this loco as been fitted with a free rolling gearbox, this is not a problem.









 
Once they have been converted to RCS battery control, the locomotives will roll freely in and out under their own power without having to be man handled.









 
The rear hatch can be used to access the tender battery charging jack without having to remove to loco from the case.


















 
Cost to build each storage box including 9mm MDF, brass piano hinges and latch bolt  was less that $10.
Cost to produce white vinyl decals from my graphics was around $8 per case.











 
Regards
Wayne


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Wayne,

Nice work - thanks for both the ideas ivolved and the photos!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Wayne....  That's a dandy way to carry them.....


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I like /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif  So I could order one of these for $18


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

WAY TOOO COOL!!!!!!


These are the cooliest carriers I have seen yet!


Ever thought of making them for people?????     If so I will take one maybe 2 one for my LGB/Aster K-28, and one for my Camel back.


I will send you the K's number so you can start work on it!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif  Really I would pay for a couple-o-these!   

Let me know!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif

Bubba


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

very very cool


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Man, I gotta say that those are _very_ impressive carrying cases! (Umm.......if you _do_ decide to build some...)


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

You know I'm always impressed by the projects shown here but rarely am I quiet so motivated.  I have a small roster of motive power and you have definately motivated me to get down to the workshop before the winter is over. - Well as soon as my honey do list is done.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Wayne,

Very nice....I put a page about your case in the "how-to" section on your web page...

Wayne Spence's web Page


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Posted By Robert on 01/25/2008 8:40 AM
You know I'm always impressed by the projects shown here but rarely am I quiet so motivated.  I have a small roster of motive power and you have definately motivated me to get down to the workshop before the winter is over. - Well as soon as my honey do list is done.

Bad news Bob, honey do lists are never finished. Jobs at home are like Kleenex; take one and another pops up.
 
In the spring, da boss complained about the garage doors rusting at the bottom. No problem, insulated garage doors with windows would make working in the garage a little warmer and brighter. New doors were purchased and installed. As we usually make one big upgrade to the house a year, I thought that was the end of it. No such luck!
 
Da boss found out that grants were being offered, so a new high efficiency furnace was purchased. It took six months of phone calls before the Federal Government and the gas company mailed their grants. We’re still waiting for the Provincial Government and the Ontario Power Authority to pay theirs. I wonder if I can deduct it from my income tax as a bad debt?
 
The latest gas company bill says I’ve used 7% more fuel to date with my high efficiency furnace than I did with my 25 year old inefficient furnace last year, despite the weather being 8% warmer? Obviously these guys never go outside or they would have noticed that unlike last year, we’ve had continuous snowfalls since November 21st. The increase in consumption probably had a lot to do with the 4 inch cold air duct they installed in the side of the foundation facing the prevailing winds to feed the furnace with fresh air to burn. That turned the basement into a meat locker. Fortunately a plastic Chinese food container with a 1 inch hole in the bottom fits perfectly in the end of the duct and provides a reasonable amount of draft for the furnace. It took the basement a couple days to thaw out so I could use my train shop. It appears my recycled container will probably do more to cut my energy costs than the fancy new furnace.
 
After the furnace was installed, the wall paper in hall looked tired? (read “I’m bored with that.”). So the halls upstairs and downstairs had to be stripped of wall paper and painted. New ornaments were purchased because the old ones didn’t go with the new paint.
 
The kitchen appliances are outdated. (read “Everybody else has stainless steel, so I want it too”). OK, 1970’s harvest gold appliances are not the latest, but they still worked. While you’re at it, tear out all the cupboards, sink and counter top as they won’t go with the new appliances. We need new cupboards, granite counter tops, under-mounted sinks, a new fixture (fancy word for a faucet that costs 3 times what its worth), pot lighting and new blinds. Of course the old wallpaper had to be removed and the kitchen painted to compliment the new appliances, counter top and cupboards. After the kitchen was painted, she didn’t like the colour picked by her $100 an hour interior decorator. Somehow light grey might look alright in an Alco diesel cab, but just doesn’t cut it in a sun room kitchen. Three weeks and three paint samples later, the grey is starting to appeal to me.
 
Also included with the kitchen appliances were a new front loading washer and dryer, because she got a deal! A new beer fridge for my basement train shop was thrown in to soften the blow.
 
The kitchen wasn’t finished before the wall paper in the adjoining family room got tired? It had to be removed and the room re-painted. After hauling dozens of plastic bins of books, videos, CDs, photo albums and ornaments from the wall units to the basement, I was pooped. I don’t feel like carrying them back up, but if I don’t new junk will quickly fill all the shelves leaving the basement cluttered with the old stuff.
 
The paint is the family room is barely dry and she’s talking about repainting the laundry room, adding a counter top and cupboards.
 
What really scares me, is that she keeps dragging me over to see the model homes in a golf course community next to us, although neither one of us is interested in golf. The big empty basement in the bungalow sure would make a nice train room, but I would probably be in a box before the rest of the house was finished and I got to use it.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Those are great carrying cases!  Thanks for posting the pictures.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

As we had to bring our own locomotives to the club layout each week, each person developed their own way of transporting theirs. Some were as simple as the factory cartons, others Rubbermaid storage containers and bubble wrap. Over time however, man handling locomotives always resulted in damage no matter how careful we were.
 
Fred and Doug set about building carrying cases for locomotives. Doug likes to build everything with 2 inch lumber and #14 lag bolts, so the resulting carrying cases of 3/4 inch plywood were pretty sturdy. Unfortunately it takes two people to lift them.
 
Ralph then built a carry case with a 3/4 inch pine floor, plywood veneer sides and a small hardwood frame. It is light enough to carry, and one end of the foam lined box slides open.
 
On each end of the club layout are dead end spurs with removable end of track devices. Locomotive carry cases can be set at the end of the spur for loading and off loading locomotives.
 








 
Shown here is an RS-3 in an aluminum and Plexiglas transporter with a 3/4 inch wooden floor.
 








 
The top of the floor has groves for the wheel flanges, and the height of the floor is the same as large scale track from the bottom of the ties to the top of the rail. As our trains are battery powered, drop sides are not a requirement. The on/off switch must be accessible however, so a well placed access port cut with a hole saw is usually needed.
 
Some club members use Velcro straps to secure their locomotives; others have their transporter lined with soft foam. Dollar stores are a good place to buy packs of soft sponges.


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm using 1/2" southern poplar (tulip) successfully for floors for loco carrying- Its light, dimensionally stiff, takes fasteners well and Home Despot has it in a variety of widths and lengths pre-planed thin. Quite nice boxes could be built with this and light ply, and still be adequately strong.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi, Wayne 
These are very good carrying cases. Good idea ! I shall tell my friends also. We have a model running party in every two or three months. Every time in party, we had a little bit trouble of transportating for our G scale due to we had to unloaded from an original boxes and had re-installed all handrails after put out from boxes. We had lost a lot of time on unloading and packing our models into an original boxes after party. So, we may make our own cases as similar idea as yours. Thankyou. 
Tony 
Hong Kong


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been inspired by the various ideas I've seen here.  Once it gets warm enough to get back to work in the garage, I should have plenty of potential projects.  I have some of the Bachmann engines that require the same kind of fiddly hookups that drove Wayne to create his solution, and it would be a real joy to be able to move them from place to place without having to mess with that.  Another big benefit will be "Clean Storage".  Much easier to dust off a box than an intricate model! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Wayne Spence on 01/24/2008 3:55 AM
Due to the difficulty of separating the tender from the new Bachmann K-27 because of the tight fitting and difficult to get at multi-wire connecting plugs, I decided to build storage box’s to minimize disconnecting the tender.









 
The case has wheel grooves cut into the floor to guide the loco and a small wooden ramp was made to match the case floor to the track.









 

You could build an entire mail-order business based on just this one product.  What an excellent piece of work!


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Another piece of magic from the "Wizard". Very cool. 
Dave


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

Wayne:
That is a really great looking case. I have attempted to build a couple of carriers so far with mixed results. I am particularly interested in how you made your ramp. I suspect others may be curious too. Could you provide some details of how you built it please.
John


----------

